# XFCE4 shutdown als user

## frary

Hallo Kollegen,

nachdem ich mir die Finger wundgesucht habe, bin ich doch auf eure Hilfe angewiesen:

Wie kann ich mein System so konfigurieren, dass ich als Benutzer beim beenden von XFCE4 4.2 die Optionen Neustart und Herunterfahren benutzen kann?

Das Manual hilft mir nicht so recht weiter und ich glaube ich habe mal irgendwo einen Thread gefunden, in dem es Stand...nur wo?

Bin für alle Hinweise ( außer RTFM! ) dankbar...

Gruß

T

----------

## zervus

RTFM wäre aber passend...   :Very Happy: 

Hier der Link zum relevanten Eintrag im Manual

Der xfsm-shutdown-helper findet sich bei Gentoo im Verzeichnis /usr/libexec

----------

## AGM

Du musst den entsprechenden Benutzer berechtigen (per sudo (/etc/sudoers)) /usr/libexec/xfsm-shutdown-helper ausführen zu dürfen.

----------

## Linuxpeter

15. How do I enable the shutdown/reboot action in the session-manager logout dialog?

----------

## frary

Gut, so weit habe ich die Anleitung auch gelesen. Aber ich bräuchte es etwas genauer...( vielleicht stell ich mich blöd an, aber...???? )

Danke für die schnelle Antwort übrigens

[EDIT] Und ein paar andere schnelle Antworten hab ich komplett übersehen..

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit als sudo?

----------

## zervus

Zuerst brauchst Du sudo, falls Du das noch nicht installiert hast:

```
emerge app-admin/sudo
```

Nach der Installation findet sich eine Datei /etc/sudoers auf der Platte, in der du folgende Zeile einträgst

```
benutzername hostname=/usr/libexec/xfsm-shutdown-helper
```

["benutzername" und "hostname" musst Du natürlich entsprechend anpassen.]

----------

## frary

So funktioniert es...bin leider nicht durch das manual gestiegen. Vielleicht weil mir sudo völlig unbekannt war!

Danke nochmal für die Hinweise, ab und an brauche ich wohl einen kleinen Denkanstoss..

Gruß

T

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich mußte

user ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/libexec/xfsm-shutdown-helper

der Eintrag

user localhost=/usr/libexec/xfsm-shutdown-helper

hat nicht funktoniert.

Wenn ich 

user  localhost=/sbin/shutdown -h now

eintrage, kann ich doch generell als user den pc herunterfahren, oder irre ich mich da?

----------

## 76062563

Ja, kannst du, aber dann wird die Session nicht gespeichert...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe die Session noch nie gespeichert. Was bringt das?

----------

## 76062563

Z.B. dass Programme die beim Shutdown offen waren beim nächsten Login wieder geöffnet werden.

----------

## Mgiese

hi,

erstens moechte ich sudo nicht auf meinem system haben und 2. gibts xfsm-shutdown-helper bei mir nicht ... andere ideen ?? danke

----------

## Josef.95

@Mgiese

sollte es auch nach über sechs Jahren noch geben...

```
$ equery b xfsm-shutdown-helper

 * Searching for xfsm-shutdown-helper ... 

xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.8.1 (/usr/lib/xfce4/session/xfsm-shutdown-helper)
```

----------

## Mgiese

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> @Mgiese
> 
> sollte es auch nach über sechs Jahren noch geben...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hehe  :Smile:  hab mich noch nie mit equery angefreundet. nobody is perfect  :Wink: 

aber das ist nicht die loesung die ich suche. in kde oder gnome kann man das in den config dateien festlegen, geht das bei xfce4 nicht ??

----------

